# Local Credit Card Processor - BPI



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Let me know if you need to accept credit cards. We have local references and we are helping any local business save money on there processing fees. Call Gary 850-934-7144 www.bpisales.com
We also introduced an I phone application for your credit card processing.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Gary processes our cards at Zaxbys and certainly saved us some money. Its also nice to have somone you can get on the phone if there are issues to be worked out. SHB


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Give me a call. 850-529-1335


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

ask for Wes... Terrible fisherman but super nice guy to deal with!


----------

